# Dirt 3 zu wenig fps ?



## SESOFRED (25. Mai 2011)

Hi 

Habe gestern Dirt 3 gespielt und ich bekomme egal ob mit aa auf max oder ohne aa
auf Full hd spiele nur ca 37 fps im Durchschnitt.
Kann das bei dem System siehe Sig. Stimmen?
Ist meine CPU vielleicht am Limit?
Hat wer sonst Erfahrungen mit dem q9550?
Vielen dank für eure antworten im vorraus.

MfG sesofred


----------



## RSX (25. Mai 2011)

Im Benchmark-Test erreiche ich Minimum 50 fps mit meinem System und durchschnittlich 58 fps oder so ähnlich @ 1680x1050. Stell mal die Auflösung zurück (testweise) und probier dann nocheinmal. Normalerweise müsstest du dass über meinen Werten liegen.

Gruß


----------



## SESOFRED (25. Mai 2011)

Werde ich heute Abend mal probieren.
Dank dir schon mal.
Deine CPU sollte ja ca gleichschnell sein.

MfG sesofred


----------



## SESOFRED (25. Mai 2011)

Hat sich erledigt habe nachdem ich den neusten Treiber installiert habe ca 60Fps


----------



## facehugger (25. Mai 2011)

Der war gut: ist mein Q9550@3,84Ghz am Limit Ehe dem die Puste ausgeht, muss schon härterer Tobak her... zumal eh in hohen Auflösungen und Bildqualistufen die Graka limitiert! Sollte sich eigentlich mittlerweile herumgesprochen haben

Gruß


----------



## SESOFRED (26. Mai 2011)

Da hast du natürlich recht der q9550 reicht noch!
Kam mir halt nur komisch vor das ich so wenige
Fps hatte.
Aber hat sich jetzt eh geklärt mit der GTX 480@860 coretakt
Habe ich mit dem neusten nv Treiber ca. 60 fps

Sesofred


----------

